

 Broken my site in Google Search by switching to HTTPS/SPDY? - imrehg
https://gergely.imreh.net/blog/2013/05/switched-to-spdy-and-now-googles-confused/

======
dClauzel
My server (<https://serveur.clauzel.eu/>) have been connected using spdy on
IPv6 for more than a year, and I didn't notice any problems.

Google crawls it daily : « 2001:4860:4801:2:aa00:6006:1300:b075 - -
[20/May/2013:11:54:32 +0200] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 200 4109 "-"
"Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +<http://www.google.com/bot.html)> »

~~~
imrehg
Webmaster Tools told me that all crawl is good (even improved), no error
messages, still the impressions disappeared.

Any tools you'd recommend checking out whether the config is good?

I'm on an IPv4-only network, unfortunately cannot check out your site...

